# green spot snow corns



## wozaa3 (Nov 21, 2011)

waiting on my first clutch green spot snow corns cant find any for sale anywhere to see what i should sell them at any ideas on average price so you all know I do sell all mine cheaper than average but i will not sell to any one who can afford them you will be vetted if you wish to buy. 

thanks for your help
warren


----------



## tozhan (Sep 14, 2011)

I have seen these advertised in the US for $40-50 per hatchling but this was over a year ago. I don't know how the prices have changed since.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

you'll not know if they are green spot snows until they are older when the colour comes out and stays out (even if both parents are) so you are looking at regular snow prices which is anything up to £15 or £20 if you're lucky.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I had one, bought as a tiny hatchling that was just white and worm looking.

Grew up to have pinky coloured saddles with greenish outlines.
I posted pics and was told it was a green spot snow.
In answer to the Q, I sold him at 3 years old with a 3x2 viv for £150.

I also thought (was told) that green spot snows are also corn x rat hybrids?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

markhill said:


> I had one, bought as a tiny hatchling that was just white and worm looking.
> 
> Grew up to have pinky coloured saddles with greenish outlines.
> I posted pics and was told it was a green spot snow.
> ...


that sounds like regular snow colours :S


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

eeji said:


> that sounds like regular snow colours :S


pics here
corn 002 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Not bothered myself, he was sold ages ago and the person that bought him has since sold him to someone else.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

The market really is quite poor right now, you will struggle to get anything more than about 20 quid per snake. If you manage to build up a good name over a number of years you would then be more likely to sell a little quicker, but still for the same amount of money on the whole.


----------



## wozaa3 (Nov 21, 2011)

thanks guys jus so you no i dont doit for the money just wanted a guide price


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

we know you're not in it for the money, nobody gets rich breeding corns!


----------



## tozhan (Sep 14, 2011)

markhill said:


> I had one, bought as a tiny hatchling that was just white and worm looking.
> 
> Grew up to have pinky coloured saddles with greenish outlines.
> I posted pics and was told it was a green spot snow.
> ...


Bubblegum corn? not a green dot unless it is green on a cream background.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

tozhan said:


> Bubblegum corn? not a green dot unless it is green on a cream background.


dunno. have a look at the pics in the link above and see what you think.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

wozaa3 said:


> thanks guys jus so you no i dont doit for the money just wanted a guide price


dont worry mate, anyone who does it knows its not possible.


eeji said:


> we know you're not in it for the money, nobody gets rich breeding corns!


thats it mate


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

tozhan said:


> Bubblegum corn? not a green dot unless it is green on a cream background.



Nope. No real pink on the ground color. Very typical looking snow.


----------

